# Yet another "How to reverse my gyno" thread!



## Testonut (Apr 10, 2012)

For years, I've had a small lumper under my left nipple. It has never been any "problem" for me, as it wasn't visible at all. I've taken several vitamines (Vitex, Vitamin B6 etc) to help reduce it in size.. As recommended here: 16 Ways to Fight Gynecomastia - Primordial Performance Discussion Forums (16 ways to Fight Gynecomastia).

Has it cured it? No. Im not sure if I can blame the vitamines for reducing it's size either.

Approximately 1 year ago, I did a short cycle using test-p & winstrol. Awesome cycle, and all went well... or did it ? 6 months after cycle, I started noticing some weird shit was going on with my RIGHT nipple. I was at that time, taking "D-AA", and I have a feeling that might have been the cause of the lump forming (Or perhaps estrogen rebound from my last cycle... but 6 months after seems a bit.. far). 

I popped some tamoxifen (nolvadex), but I only had 10.. didn't help.

The lump under my right nipple has grown, and is probably a bit less than 1" in diameter. Not very easy to tell.. 

The thing is, it is now visible when im very warm. It is driving me nuts. I can just blow on my nipple / pinch it softly, and bam - there is no way to see I got it. Also, my right nipple is more "saggy" than my left nipple at times. It annoys the hell out of me.

As it is not so severe, I do not want to take a surgery to get rid off.. yet. As mentioned, it can only be seen when im really warm, for example after I wake up in the morning. At the gym / pool / beach, it can't be seen. 


I have naturally researched quite a bit, regarding gyno reversal. 

Most information I find about that subject, is getting some letro/letrozole/femara to reverse it. It seems there has been A LOT of success doing so, even from people who got gynecomastia when they were in their teens. The reason why I haven't been able to try out this "reversal protocol", is simply because this shit is hard as hell to get hold on. If I order it from research sites, the customs cease it. My "dealers" only have nolvadex/arimidex on hand... well.. at least up until now: I have just found a dealer I can get letrozole from. It is expensive as hell, but obvisouly it is worth it, if it works. 

The only bad thing about letrozole, is that it seems to reduce sexdrive (for months), and gives dry joints. 

Then I read this article, that I find very interesting:

Treatment of gynecomastia with tamoxifen: a doubl... [Metabolism. 1986] - PubMed - NCBI

_Basically, 10 subjects were given 10mg of tamoxifen (Nolvadex) for 1 month, 7 of these subjects had reduced symptoms of gynecomastia._


My former experience is also that each time I have been on PCT, Nolvadex has reduced my lump a lot.

So im wondering if I should give Tamoxifen / Nolvadex a try.. using 20mg E/D for 1 month, as this has less sides than Letro. 

*
Lets get to the point:*


Anyone here had any success using just TAMOXIFEN / NOLVADEX for reducing gyno ? Sides?  Most places I read says it's no point in taking nolvadex for this.. but the article about Nolvadex/tamoxifen speaks for itself - it holds some merit.

Also, who here has had success using letro/femara/letrozole to reduce gyno, and which sides did you experience ?


AFTER A CYCLE, that is.


----------



## Compoundsets (Apr 10, 2012)

About 6 years ago I had lumps about the size of a quarter along with sensitive puffy nipples, I started running some research chem letro and one morning after about a month I started feeling for the lumps and I couldn't feel a thing.  No lumps or puffiness whatsoever! So I tapered down and then ran Nolva until my bottle was done. 

  From what I read online there are mixed results it works for some and for others not so much.  

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 10, 2012)

^That. Only one way to find out if it works for you....


----------



## easymoneymike (Apr 10, 2012)

Letro is fairly easy to get domestic, there should be no need to worry about going international and having customs seize it.  Some of the sponsors here have it.  I know CEM does for sure, as does Purchase Peptides if you want to try Letro out.  Just noticed your location.  Hmm dunno then, Letro might not be an option then.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 11, 2012)

My lab rats had good experience injecting pgcl directly into thet gland, while taking letro...its about a 6 mo fix


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 11, 2012)

could you elaborate on using pgcl for gyno? I've never heard anything like that


----------



## teezhay (Apr 11, 2012)

Someone can correct me if I've been misinformed, but it's my understanding that drugs related to controlling gyno only work in *avoiding it beforehand*, and treating gyno-related _symptoms_ when they begin to appear. I'm pretty sure the only treatment for fully developed gynecomestia is surgery.


----------



## scharfy (Apr 11, 2012)

Most people who think they have 'reversed gyno' have only succeeded in reducing the water and swelling in the gyno by crashing or reducing their E2 from letro.   It definitely will be smaller temporarily, but should revert after letro is stopped.  Especially if its been there for some time.   existing tissue.

That being said/  reducing your body fat significantly can help gyno appearance alot.  I got a little bit, and when I'm 15%+ i feel like I have tits, when I am flirting with 10% (rarely) , but even 12% will do it - I feel like I have a nice cut chest.

Eventually gonna dump the 4k to get it done.  Stupid behavior in my youth.

Put me in the "gyno cannot be reversed camp"

But you can minimize the hell out of the symptoms with hard work.  The worst part about gyno is that body fat tends to clump there.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 12, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> could you elaborate on using pgcl for gyno? I've never heard anything like that


you have to inject it directly into the gland... pm me and I'll send you info on it


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 12, 2012)

overburdened said:


> you have to inject it directly into the gland... pm me and I'll send you info on it



lol


----------



## Testonut (Jun 14, 2012)

I just wanted to update a bit, telling my experience with reversing my gyno.

I never got hold of some letrozole, but I did get some Pharm Grade Nolvadex!

I did the following:

Week 1: 10mg each day (I didn't feel it helped)
Week 2-5: 20mg each day (I felt it helped right away)
Week 6: 10mg each day
Week 6-13: 3 tabs triazole each day

3 days before I "ended" the nolvadex cycle, I started using "Triazole" which is supposed to help decrease estrogen (I have previously tried Erase, which I felt did nothing with my estrogen, although it helped increase my strength). I am now in week 9 (3 weeks after I stopped with the Nolvadex).

Let me start by saying that the Nolvadex actually did wonders to my lump(s). They decreased to basically nothing, and even 3 weeks after the Nolvadex, im still good (so the Triazole might actually be good for decreasing estrogen as well). I haven't been this good for as long as I can remember. I barely have puffy nipples now, and I only have it when im extremely hot. I must say Im both surprised and quite happy so far, with the results. 

I will continue with the Triazole, and hope things will stay as they are.

Don't think I will update here again, unless I manage to get an estrogen rebound.


So! For someone having problems with gyno, this is definately worth trying. Instead of using Triazole, you can of course you arimidex/aromasin or something, during the end of the nolva cycle!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 14, 2012)

letro did nothing for my gyno

at least i think i have gyno

i bumped into a table yesterday,not hard, and my chest around nipple area killed me, was not normal


----------



## kingary (Jun 14, 2012)

good to hear! Letro did next to nothing for me either


----------



## blergs. (Jun 14, 2012)

thats why you must have these things on hand and know what yoru doing before hand.
Its not the end of the world though so..


----------



## XYZ (Jun 14, 2012)

kingary said:


> good to hear! Letro did next to nothing for me either



What AAS were you using BEFORE the gyno started?


----------



## kingary (Jun 14, 2012)

XYZ said:


> What AAS were you using BEFORE the gyno started?



been on test cyp for 9 weeks now! It is more than possible mine was from a wreckless first cycle a few years ago


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 14, 2012)

20mg Nolva daily for 3 months is a standard gyno treatment.


----------



## pasamoto (Jun 26, 2012)

im 3wks into a 4-ad and trenavar cycle. last night my chick grabbed my chest. hurt somewhat, so i feel my nipple and theres a hard, pea-sized lump. definately painful. is letro at 2.5mg ed untill lump goes away good plan. then taper off and go into PCT


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 20mg Nolva daily for 3 months is a standard gyno treatment.



Agyno reversal treatment?  or just a treatment for when you first notice it coming on


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 1, 2012)

Both


----------



## OMEGAx (Jul 1, 2012)

topical ATD has worked as well


----------



## Faymus (Jul 2, 2012)

I wish my puberty gyno would go away. Yeah right.  Good luck to you though man. You have a better chance at reversing yours than I ever did.


----------



## basskiller (Jul 9, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> 20mg Nolva daily for 3 months is a standard gyno treatment.



sometimes you need to boost that during the first week or two. I've had guys do as much as 100mgs ed for a week. Once the tables turned into their favor (decreasing size), I had them taper it back to finally winding up doing 10 to 20mgs throughout the cycle.


----------



## Testonut (Nov 16, 2013)

I've taken so much Nolvadex during the years, trying to decrease it / keep it "in check". What happens is that my lumps always decrease in size, but after a couple of months they seem to get back to 'normal size'. Except on my last 'cycle' with nolvadex. I took it for 6 months, and the lumps just wouldn't decrease anymore. I decided it's enough! Even though I don't notice anything bad while on Nolvadex, im sure it's not a good thing in the long run. And it's also quite expensive. 

I got a tip from a friend of mine, that heard of this surgeon that only removed the lumps - for a very good price (actually 50% of what it normally would cost.. because all other surgeons would remove fat as well). So I got an appointment, and removed the lumps. This was on a private clinic, and to be honest.. what I thought would be a bit scary, turned out to be rather fun. I mean.. The suregon was talking all the time, joking around, and suddenly we were done. Took around 1 hour. What I thought was a tiny lump at the size of a quarter, turned out to be a little less than 2". The other lump was a bit smaller. -- But both were bigger than I thought ;-)

The feeling I had when I knew that shit was out of my chest, is priceless. I should have done this much sooner...

I've had this mild gyno for so long, and it has been annoying the hell out of me for so many years. I've been a master at hiding it, because nobody have ever noticed it. But that was only because I was so often on Nolvadex, pinching my nipples, etc.. even clenbuterol / ephedrin was good for my nipples, because that made them tight. 

It's only been a few days after the surgery.. so I don't really know the end result yet. But I removed the bandage today, and it looks good. The surgeon also said it went smooth (the operation). 

Every story has an ending. I ended up taking the surgery, and I can't stress enough how reliefed I am. I will give a little update in a month or two - when my chest has gotten enough time to completely recover. My skin has a tendency to heal very fast.. so I hope there will be no visible scars (doesn't even look like I will get any scars now... 3 days after the operation). 

I have looked at the picture of the lumps several times, thinking.. I had that shit in my chest ! And now it's gone.. woooo ;-)


----------



## DukeyDuke (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi, Testonut, 

Do you mind sharing what the end price for the operation was?

Thanks


----------



## fraire (Feb 26, 2014)

overburdened said:


> My lab rats had good experience injecting pgcl directly into thet gland, while taking letro...its about a 6 mo fix



Hello, this was the post i was referring to, thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Sav (Oct 20, 2014)

*Bro can u pls explain hw to inject it in glands?*



overburdened said:


> My lab rats had good experience injecting pgcl directly into thet gland, while taking letro...its about a 6 mo fix


 ....... Bro can u pls explain hw to inject it in glands?


----------



## Sumitahuja789 (Apr 24, 2015)

I know the male breast problem persist due to estrogen imbalance, So I want to know If I will take testosterone supplements will this treat gynecomastia problem in mens?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 25, 2015)

Sumitahuja789 said:


> I know the male breast problem persist due to estrogen imbalance, So I want to know If I will take testosterone supplements will this treat gynecomastia problem in mens?



Estrogen in men comes from the conversion of Testosterone via the aromatase enzyme.  More Test often means more Estrogen so the answer is no.


----------

